# need help problem with my Epson R2000 all lights flashing



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got this problem with my Epson DTG R2000 when start nothing is move only start with paper/ink light flashing after 40s all light flashing it`s run for only 2 weeks then this problem happened 
I attach video for this problem


Epson R2000 all lights flashing - YouTube


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Did you use the adjustment program to identify the issue?


----------



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

I try WIC Reset

the upper message appear when the paper/ink lights flashing before 37 sec passed

the second message appear when all lights flashing after 37 sec the soft wear can`t communicate with printer


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

When all the red lights go on, that usually means that the motherboard doesn't see the chips.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Was the printer working properly before and what kind of the reseting solution do you have ?

Also try using the adjustement program for epson R2000. You will find it on the net.


----------



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Was the printer working properly before and what kind of the reseting solution do you have ?
> 
> Also try using the adjustement program for epson R2000. You will find it on the net.


thank you for your replay 
the printer was working properly before it works for 2 weeks only print 10 t-shirts

I`m not use any reseting before 

for the adjustment program I`can`t fine would you pls help me to send the link

thank you


----------



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

BQChris said:


> When all the red lights go on, that usually means that the motherboard doesn't see the chips.


the red lights in control panel paper & ink lights + green power light also


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

PM me your email I will send it to you.


----------



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

These are some of the results that have show up
I've noticed that I can read from the EEPROM, but I can not write to it as well as the process of waste ink reset is successfully done

for the lights after plug the WIFI the network light and power light gone only I have the red lights flashing


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to printer information and get status when the leds are flasjing and post what it says.


----------



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Go to printer information and get status when the leds are flasjing and post what it says.


thank you my friend 
I checked it have code 0AH the first thing found FFC from control panel to main board 3 wries are not connected I try to find other cable but can`t find easily


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

You used a different FCC than stock one? What it says when you press error details (that should explain the error code)?


----------



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> You used a different FCC than stock one? What it says when you press error details (that should explain the error code)?


I use the original one But when measuring by Avometer it shows 3 wires are not connected


----------



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

I replace FFC but no change still have error
I figure out the problem in main board one chip blow up


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

So now you will need a new mainboard. I suggest you buy a whole R2000 because you will have spare printhead and capping station.


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Was the printer working properly before and what kind of the reseting solution do you have ?
> 
> Also try using the adjustement program for epson R2000. You will find it on the net.


did you got the free one? pm me if you got the link for adjustment program for epson r2000


----------



## hhak (Mar 13, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> So now you will need a new mainboard. I suggest you buy a whole R2000 because you will have spare printhead and capping station.



I do it and replace the main board , ps ,control panel, ffc and pf motor was burn out also the printer start up very nice but when start to print it print lines each line in separate color no image print come out how to solve it 
thank you


----------

